# ARE THERE ANY SOAP MAKING CLASSES IN AZ



## VeeSoLovely92 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have been looking and looking for a soap making class in Az. I cannot find one anywhere in AZ. I know that it is not completely foreign.
Can someone direct me in the right direction.


----------



## Genny (Aug 28, 2012)

Soapies-Supplies has classes
http://www.soapies-supplies.com/shop/

Right now they don't have any MP classes, but they'll be offering them soon it says.  You could contact Kelley from Soapies and ask if they plan on having any MP classes soon.  Also, if you have a Michaels craft store near you, call them up and ask them.  Our local Michaels has MP classes.


----------

